# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  วิธีการเลือกแป้งโฟมให้เหมาะกับหน้า

## pinkky24

แป้งโฟมเป็นสิ่งใหม่สำหรับเครื่องประทินผิวสูตรเกาหลีชนิดหนึ่ง มีความเลิศที่ดหนือกว่า BB Cream นั่นคือความหมายแห้งละม้ายคล้ายคลึงแป้ง มีคุณลักษณะกันน้ำ กันแดด และอาจจะมีครีมบำรุงเป็นส่วนประกอบทำให้ใบหน้าเนียนใสเบาสบายในขั้นตอนเดียว
 บีบีครีม = เมคอัพเบส + ฟาวน์เดชั่น + ครีมกันแดด + Skincare
 แป้งโฟมธรรมดา = เบส + Foundation + ครีมกันแดด + ครีม + ซิลิโคนดูแลการละลายน้ำ
 สรรพคุณนี้มีทั้งจุดดีและจุดด้อยนั่นคือแป้งโฟมจะสามารถกันน้ำได้ เกือบ 100% เป็นดาบสองคมเช่นกัน จุดเด่นของแป้งโฟม
1. แป้งโฟมสามารถทำให้ลดขั้นตอนในการแต่งหน้า ประหยัดระยะเวลา และประหยัดสตางค์ไม่ต้องซื้อสินค้าลายตัว
2. แป้งโฟมมีคุณลักษณะกันน้ำ กันเหงื่อ จึงไม่เป็นคราบเมื่อต้องแต่งในเวลานาน และทำให้เครื่องประทินผิวตัวอื่นกันของเราติดทนนานตามไปด้วย จนกว่าจะล้างหน้าออก
3. แป้งโฟมสามารถทำให้การประทินโฉมดูเป็นธรรมชาติ ขาวผ่องขึ้นมาทันใด ไม่ลอย และไม่วอก เนื้อครีมจะแทรกซึมไปกับผิวไม่ว่าจะเป็นสีผิวใดๆ เบาสบายใบหน้า
 จุดด้อยของแป้งโฟมที่มีคุณภาพต่ำ
1. แป้งโฟมทั่วๆ ไปที่มีราคาถูก คุณภาพต่ำ ใช้ซิลิโคนที่ไม่ได้มาตราฐาน มูลค่าถูกทั่วไปซึ่งน่าเป็นห่วงเหลือเกิน ก็เพราะว่าซิลิโคนคุณภาพต่ำนั้นจะไม่สามารถคลีนซิ่งด้วยสบู่ธรรมดาหรือว่าโฟมล้างหน้าตามเป็นปกติทั่วๆ ไปได้แม้ว่าแต่คลีนซิ่งเป็นปกติก็ไม่สามารถคลีนซิ่งสารประกอบซิลิโคนของแป้งโฟมได้หมดจึงเกิดจากปัญหาสิวอุดตัน ซึ่งเป็นมูลเหตุที่ทำให้เกิดสิวอักเสบและริ้วรอยตามมา ด้วยเหตุนั้น ควรจะใช้วิจารณญาณณการซื้อ
 2. การใช้แป้งโฟมราคาถูกคุณลักษณะต่ำอาจจะไม่ทำให้ได้ผลตามที่คุณคาดการณ์เอาไว้ เพราะอาจจะดูขาวลอยไม่ดูกลืนไปกับผิว กันน้ำไม่เพียงเสมอที่สมควร มีสารควรห้าม หรือสารที่ก่อให้เกิดการระคาย การใช้ซิลิโคนคุณภาพต่ำน่าจะมีโมเลกุลใหญ่ทำให้เกาะอยู่บนพื้นผิวไม่ซึมซาบลงบนใบหน้าจึงเกิดความมันและเหนียว
 3. แป้งโฟม[COLOR=#31859b]มูลค่าถูก จะใส่สารประกอบที่ทำให้กันน้ำนิดหน่อยเกินไปก็ทำให้แป้งโฟมไม่อาจกันน้ำได้เท่าที่ควร
 วิธีการคัดเลือกแป้งโฟม
 เพราะเช่นนั้นในการเลือกแป้งโฟมในขณะที่กระแสกำลังแรงย่อมมีการแข่งเป็นเรื่องปกติธรรมดาซึ่งคนค้าขายบางเจ้าไม่นึกตรองถึงความกระทบกระเทือนที่มีต่อหน้าลูกค้า นำงานเลียนแบบมาขายโดยว่าไม่ทราบถึงสรรพคุณและโครงสร้างสารประกอบเนื่องด้วยหมายมุ่งทำประโยชน์ในราคาที่ถูก รวมกันทั้งไม่มีแหล่งที่มา ไม่มีสลาก ไม่อาจจะตรวจสอบได้ 
[HIGHLIGHT=#ffffff]ต้องใช้วิจารณญาณในการเลือกแป้งโฟมที่ได้มาตรฐาน มีแพ็คเกจ มีกล่องที่น่าเชื่อถือ ไม่ควรซื้อที่นำมาแบ่งกันเอง เพราะว่าเราไม่ทราบกรรมวิธีในการแบ่งว่ามีมาตรฐานและสะอาดมากน้อยเท่าใด อาจจะทำให้เกิดอุปสรรคตามมา ควรมีที่เตรียมจำหน่ายที่ตั้งอย่างมั่นใจ เช่น การมีร้านขายของ หรือเปิดจัดตั้งเป็นบริษัทที่หนักแน่น
มีเลขที่จดแจ้งเกี่ยวข้องเครื่องประทินโฉมอย่างเห้นได้ชัดเจน สามารถตรวจสอบได้ ถ้าต้องการทราบข่าวสารเกี่ยวกับแป้งโฟมที่ได้มาตรฐาน[/HIGHLIGHT]

----------


## pinkky24

อัพหน่อยค้าา า  UPUPUPUPUP '  :Big Grin:

----------


## pinkky24

ขออัพหน่อยค้าาา า UPPPPPPPPPPP ''  :Big Grin:

----------


## pinkky24

อัพนิดนึงน้ะค้ะ > < '' UPPPPPPPPPPP

----------


## pinkky24

ขออัพอีกหน่อยย ย > < '' UPPPP UPPP ^^

----------


## pinkky24

อัพหน่อยน้าาา า

----------


## pinkky24

ขอupppอีกทีคร่า

----------


## pinkky24

ขอupหน่อยๆๆ

----------


## pinkky24

อัพอีกหน่อยยย ย UPPPPPPPPPP

----------


## pinkky24

อัพพ เย้ ! '

----------


## pinkky24

UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP '

----------


## pinkky24

อัพเดทหน่อยค้าาา า  :Big Grin:

----------


## pinkky24

อัพเดทอีกหนึ่งวันน้ะค้ะ UPPPP '

----------


## pinkky24

uppppค้าาาา

----------


## pinkky24

ช่วยดันอีกนิดๆๆๆ

----------


## pinkky24

ช่วยดันอีกนิดๆๆๆ

----------


## pinkky24

upppppppppppppp

----------


## pinkky24

ขออัพหน่อยน้ะค้ะ  :Big Grin:

----------


## pinkky24

อัพเดทข้อมูลค้ะ  :Smile:

----------


## pinkky24

ช่วยดันจ้า2

----------


## pinkky24

อัพหน่อยค้า

----------

